# New Staff Member



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please welcome johnwill back to the TSF Staff as a Global Moderator.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome back John!


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome back John.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks guys.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome back, johnwill....this place was kinda empty without you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Empty is not always a bad thing.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Good to see you back, John.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks, John.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Welcome John!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

SpareChange said:


> Welcome John!


Thanks, do you happen to have any spare change for me?


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

johnwill said:


> Thanks, do you happen to have any spare change for me?


I got a few nickels left


----------

